# Kimber on TV



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

I was watching a show called Police Women of Maricopia County last night. I think it was on the Discovery channel but cant remember for sure. Anyway, its a show about police women in the police force. Two of the women on that show was carring Kimber pistols. I froze the picture when they showed them drawing there gun on a suspect and you could read Kimber on the pistol. couldnt tell what model but one of them did have a aluminum frame. i could tell by the different color body. Anyway, thought that was a plus for Kimber.

Robin


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

That is a great show, I find it very entertaining. I will have to look more closely next time! I usually try to identify the handguns used on these types of shows.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The Tacoma Police Dept in Washington State issues a Kimber Pro model, of some variation, as their service weapon.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hurst Texas Policemen carry Kimbers.

:smt1099


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*On the cheap*

The city of Detroit is so broke they just switched to S%W Sigma series.


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

hey vietvet, where you located? what's your favorite shop around here?


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

A sheriff friend of ours carries a Kimber and talked me into buying mine. He says he can's imagine carrying anything else.


----------

